# Detailingworld™ Review - Autoglanz smooth velvet quick detailer spray wax



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Detailingworld™ Review - AutoGlanz Smooth Velvet Quick detailer spray wax

*Introduction*:

So a new final touch product from Autoglanz, but is it a QD, a spray wax or some kind of hybrid, well lets find out what its all about.

So the 250ml sample bottle supplied arrived in the post last week which was a nice surprise as I wasn't expecting it, Senor Pittsy had swapped the list of who was getting what to review. I am a big fan of QD type products so was very pleased.

*The product;*

The product comes in the usual high quality bottle with attractive labelling in the Autoglanz style. I mentioned in my last review a little about the Autoglanz company but you can check them out here http://auto-glanz.co.uk/about-us/.

It is a purple liquid with a scent I struggled to place but was suggested to me by a fellow member as a chocolate liquer, which is a pretty good shout I think.



Here is what Autoglanz have to say about smooth velvet;

The finishing touches can sometimes be the most pleasing in the detailing trade and Quick Detailing is no exception, the final touch to that deep lustrous shine. Here at Autoglanz we believe protection should be added to your vehicles paintwork at every given chance, a high quality Quick Detailing Spray Wax Sealant (QD) is one of the easiest and most pleasing ways to do so.

Autoglanz Smooth Velvet is a water based, Quick Detailing Spray Wax Sealant that is packed to the brim full of the highest grade T1 Carnauba wax, Liquid Polymers and curable silicones specifically formulated to boast maximum gloss levels, unbelievable water behaviour and the ultimate in streak free finishing. The curable polymers within Smooth Velvet mean durability is surprisingly high for a Quick Detailing Spray, typically offering durability that would rival some dedicated spray sealants on the market.

Applications couldn't be simpler, a sparing mist or two onto the panel to be treated, a quick wipe with a plush or pinpoint microfibre to spread the product over the complete panel then simply buff to a high shine finish with a fresh, clean, double ply, plush microfibre towel.

Smooth Velvet can also be used as a waterless wash, rinse aid and even a clay bar lube if desired at dedicated dilution levels

So there is our first clue to the true application of smooth velvet, "quick detailing spray wax sealant" so that clears that mystery up :lol:

Lets press on and see if we can work it out for ourselves, given the boffins who invented it aren't 100% sure.

*The Method:*

So this weeks test mule was the wife .............. s, 2015 GLA in orient bronze, well looked after by me and abused by her.

Week since previous wash, not filthy but ready for a clean as you can see





So the car was snowfoamed with tfr and two bucket washed with a final rinse.

Now I usually use some kind of product as rinse aid to help dry the car, but on this occasion I wanted to try the smooth velvet in its undiluted state so I dried the roof and bonnet with my microfiber towel. This was definitely not as pleasant as using some product and was very grabby so decided to use smooth velvet as a drying aid on the rest of the vehicle. So much easier and the paint felt very slick indeed.

Giving me this finish to the paintwork used as a drying aid



I then returned to the panels which had just been dried and applied smooth velvet couple of squirts per panel wipe over with MF then a final buff so more like a spray wax sealant application



So a great finish whichever way you use it.

It worked just as well on the chrome





So then I thought as it isa 3in1 product lets give it a little challenge so I cleaned the door shuts with it from scratch so no previous wet cleaning.

Before



and after



It even left a nice finish on the black plastic trim.

Price:

Bet your thinking now a multi use product like this will cost big bucks, well your wrong

250ml =£5.95
500ml = £8.95
5 litres = £ 45.95

and it gets better you can dilute as follows;

1.Quick Detailer/Quick sealant: Neat
2.Waterless Wash: Neat - 2:1
3.Rinse Aid: Neat - 3:1
4.Clay Bar: Lube Neat - 3:1

and if all that wasn't enough for a couple of quid more you can customise colour and scent.

*Would I use it again?:*

Oh yes definitely a keeper and likely a 5l order from me very soon.

*Conclusion:*

So what is smooth velvet ?. Its a very rare breed that can do a number of jobs in one. It finishes paintwork beautifully with a deep carnauba type shine but offers protection as well. Quick and easy to use at a cracking price this is one product everyone should try, bit of a game changer in my view.

final shot



thanks to the guys at Autoglanz for sending the sample and to Mr Pitts for directing it my way for review.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

